# Question about coconut oil and chips



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Susan, where do you get the coconut oil and chips that you put in Izzy's dog food?
I've seen coconut solid stuff at Walmart is that what you are talking about?

Linda


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

You can buy unrefined coconut oil at most health food stores Also at the Vitamin Shoppe or like a GNC. I have purchased organic unrefined coconut oil - expellar pressed. 

I use the Cocotherapy oil and coconut chips. I have some coming in this week that will be available at Wooflife.com. They were backordered for some time but should be arriving early this week. The coconut oil they sell is raw organic coconut oil. 

The coconut chips that you see in grocery store or healthfood stores are not the same as the Cocotherapy chips so don't by those.

You can also get them from a number of online outlets just do a search. If you have a local dog boutique you can check there as well. 

Here is a link to the Cocotherapy website to learn more CocoTherapy


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I live in a very small town. All we have is Walmart and Dollar Stores and one grocery store. So have to order stuff on line or travel several hours to a larger town.

I'm guessing the solid coconut oil at Walmart isn't what you are talking about then.
Linda


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Toby Cooper said:


> Thanks for the information. I live in a very small town. All we have is Walmart and Dollar Stores and one grocery store. So have to order stuff on line or travel several hours to a larger town.
> 
> I'm guessing the solid coconut oil at Walmart isn't what you are talking about then.
> Linda



I know you aren't addressing me, but I wanted to mention that the coconut oil sold at Walmart is usually heat refined and impure. It's not worth purchasing, imo, because the beneficial qualities of the coconut have been refined out of the product.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I get the coconut oil from the health food store and that reminded me i need to order some more coconut chips.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

wooflife said:


> You can buy unrefined coconut oil at most health food stores Also at the Vitamin Shoppe or like a GNC. I have purchased organic unrefined coconut oil - expellar pressed.
> 
> I use the Cocotherapy oil and coconut chips. I have some coming in this week that will be available at Wooflife.com. They were backordered for some time but should be arriving early this week. The coconut oil they sell is raw organic coconut oil.
> 
> ...


just curious - what is the difference between the cocotherapy chips and organic coconut chips at healthfood or grocery stores? thanks for any info 

EDIT TO ADD: sorry, i just found the difference section on the website you provided, thanks!


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for you replies. I'm still learning how to post questions so I really appreciated all who posted replies to my question.
Linda :thumbsup:


----------

